# Can anyone identify this one?



## RogerLias (Dec 9, 2013)

About five inches long.

http://s971.photobucket.com/user/rogerlias/media/Unidentifiedcichlid_zps01e6abed.jpg









Thanks!


----------



## cichliddoc (Oct 15, 2013)

I believe it to be a female linni, cool fish, its gonna get big. :fish:


----------



## RogerLias (Dec 9, 2013)

@cichlindoc - thanks. It's about five inches.

Nimbochromis of some sort was the best I could come up with, but it seemed to have a slighly "pointier nose" than most I've seen and I couldn't find any photos that really matched.

The anal fin is pretty bright red/orange (not easy to see in the picture).

I'll look up linni. How big is "big"?


----------



## cichliddoc (Oct 15, 2013)

14" males and 10"+ female, is showing any coloring in the face. The problem with fish that get large, they don't mature until they are larger, so it make sexing the fish harder for you and a longer wait to find out. At 5" we should start to see something soon. Awesome fish, remember to watch your tank size as he/she grows. Good luck.


----------



## Mr Chromedome (Feb 12, 2013)

Not _linni_, the head shape says _fuscotaeniatus_. The former has a very distinct head shape, with the chin actually concave so that the fish can hang above a rock waiting for prey to come out from underneath. The latter has a "big head" with a very bulky chin, as is visible in the photo.


----------



## RogerLias (Dec 9, 2013)

Interesting. Thanks. I'll look-up fuscotaeniatus as well.


----------



## noki (Jun 13, 2003)

N. fuscotaeniatus


----------



## cichliddoc (Oct 15, 2013)

Fusco, I thought that's what it was first, thanks for the correction.


----------



## james1983 (Dec 23, 2007)

I would say Fusco, the next closest thing would be tyrannochromis nigriventer.


----------



## RogerLias (Dec 9, 2013)

Thanks all. The more I look, the more I agree Fusco. Need to get her in a bigger tank soon!


----------

